# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El segura ensaya una nueva contabilidad del agua

## Jonasino

> La ONU ha desarrollado una nueva metodología de cálculo ambiental y económico del agua, más compleja que la actual, que la UE quiere implantar en todas las demarcaciones continentales
> 
> En diciembre de 2013, la Comisión Europea lanzó el Programa Frenando la Desertificación en Europa, para luchar contra la reducción de recursos hídricos que ya provoca el calentamiento global y prevenir sus efectos. Contempla adaptar la contabilidad ambiental y económica del agua con una metodología elaborada recientemente por la ONU. Más completa que la vigente, ya se aplica de forma experimental en otras latitudes, como Australia. En la UE se está probando en el italiano río Arno y en las cuencas del Duero, Guadiana, Tajo, Guadalquivir, Segura y mediterráneas del sur.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiene especial interés el trabajo que se acomete en el Segura, porque cuenta con participación pública, a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica, y porque es la cuenca con menor índice de lluvias de toda la UE y cuenta con un sistema de abastecimiento complejo. La Universidad Politécnica de Cartagena está al frente del proyecto; con una duración de 15 meses, tiene un presupuesto de casi 200.000 euros, cofinanciado al 75 por ciento por la UE y al 25 por ciento por la Confederación, la Universidad, y las consultorías científicas Future Water (spin-off de la Universidad) y la francesa Samui.
> 
> Objetivo: reducir la escasez de agua
> ...


Mas vale estar al loro y hacer un buen seguimiento a tiempo que lamentarse cuando las cosas tienen mal remedio.

----------


## Jonasino

Pido disculpas. Al iniciar el tema se me ha colado en el título una serie de cosas que no vienen a cuento en un título y no se como eliminarlas. Gracias

----------


## sergi1907

Ya está arreglado.

Saludos

----------


## Jonasino

¡¡¡¡Gracias¡¡¡¡

----------

